# Shop Pictures



## jghm (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought it was getting tight in my one stall garage shop. I now see there isn't nearly enough machinery in there yet! ;D
John


----------



## Starlight Tools (Feb 21, 2011)

> author=platypus20 link=topic=194.msg560#msg560 date=1288226132
> 
> 
> > author=yorkiepap link=topic=194.msg559#msg559 date=1288224820
> ...



OK so what is the problem, just knock out the wall and take over the bedroom! As my kids moved out, their bedrooms were incorporated into the shop, or at least storage for the shop. LOL

Walter


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 21, 2011)

> author=Frank Ford link=topic=194.msg623#msg623 date=1288796984
> 
> 
> > I'm severely land locked. . .
> ...



I see a partial solution.. let me come by and pick up the bandsaw


----------



## Frank Ford (Feb 21, 2011)

> I see a partial solution.. let me come by and pick up the bandsaw




That saw is one of my oldest tool friends - I got it in about 1975, and it was old then, built in 1943 to do duty as part of the War Effort. Just replaced the original tires last year - that old saw just keeps on doing its job without complaining. 

I made it a gravity feed that really boosts its utility:





Sometimes I overload the old guy - here I'm cutting 6" round steel, with the upper blade guide removed for clearance:




Even without the guide I get a nice clean cut:




More about the setup here: http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Tooling/BandSawFeed/bandsawfeed.html


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, looks like one heck of a machine! Don't worry, I wont report you to PETM (People for the Ethical Treatment of Machinery) 

I tried to get this one at a local auction, but it went too high for my budget. It sold for $375.00. Sometimes I think I should have just bit the bullet and got it.. but then again, who know how high it would have gone.


----------



## drogers (Feb 26, 2011)

The interesting thing about the shops shown is how adaptable people can be to accomplish a task. I have always found that my interests expand to overfill the space available.
Don


----------

